# TG1860G Seat Upgrade



## bwholl (Apr 17, 2017)

Anyone come up with a seat upgrade for the TG1860G. Mine bottoms out and really jars the back. I've tried a couple different things but just seems to make it worse. I tired a new seat but it leans to far forward. Tried new springs from B2150 and changing the tilt now it floats/twists. Not an easy seat bracket to modify.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take a look on Amazon, there are units listed that will fit the OEM seat. Search for mower seat suspension.


----------



## bwholl (Apr 17, 2017)

*Been to Amazon*

The way this mower seat is attached makes using any of the available options unworkable. The factory suspension on the TG1860G is a single light weight spring. I tried another seat and some springs off a B model tractor but that didn't work. Right now I'm back to the old seat with the B model springs.


----------

